

White House Seeks IP Enforcement Feedback - dak1
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/06/25/help-us-shape-our-strategy-intellectual-property-enforcement
From the site: "Today my office is starting the process of gathering input for the Administration’s new strategy for intellectual property enforcement. The overarching objective of the Strategy is to improve the effectiveness of the U.S. Government’s efforts to protect our intellectual property here and overseas. I want to make sure as many people as possible are aware that we are working on this so we can get the very best thoughts and recommendations possible. Part of the process of gathering public input is to publish a “Federal Register Notice” where we formally ask the public to give us their ideas. We will read all of your submissions – and we will make them publicly available so everyone can see them."
======
pasbesoin
This may not be a productive response, but from my past reading including both
of her bio and of her more recent actions, IMO Espinel -- the ostensible
author of the post -- is a complete tool of entrenched and over-reaching IP
interests.

If the initiative has her name on it, I'm more than usually discouraged.

But... that's just an opinion. Maybe there is nonetheless some point to
participating. (Although part of my mind can't get away from the refrain,
"It's a trap!" Meaning, into useless action and/or unfavorable categorization
for dissenting voices.)

